# Fishing trip to Rio *****, Brazil. Just Came Back !!!



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys, as you can tell from the title of my thread, i just came back from a fishing trip to the Pantanal. It is the largest wetland in the world and is just under the Amazon Basin on the Paraguayan/Brazilian border.

The Rio ***** river (or black river in english) is the only catch and release river in that region and has some of the better sized piranya, Durado (salmon of the tropics), and Pintado (catfish).

I had a blast and spent just over a week fishing there with my friends. The place is littered with Caymens (small crocodile like creatures), Anacondas, Electric eels, and sting rays as well as ofcourse PIRANYAS !! not the kind of place to take the kids for a swim









Anyway I've taken lots of pics that I want to share with you guys. Loads just of Piranya !!

But i'm having trouble loading them up on here. My camera is 10 megapixel so it takes up alot of space also it will take forever to host all of these pics on another site and then link them here. Is there another way to go about this. These pics are really great and I know all of you will enjoy seeing them.

Here's a teaser:


little out of focus...sorry


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's great man...try to keep the pics comming.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cant wait to see more. I am also reaching brazil next summer (july/august) are there many places that will take you pirahna fishing? Do they let you keep your catch? Please PM me so not to derail the thread. Great pic again.

Trigga


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 52 pics i want to post and it will be a reall pain and take forever to host each one individually and then link them.

Anyone know a short cut ?

Thanks for compliments by the way guys will PM


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

wow, go to community webshots or a site that does web albums, do it all there and just put a link in here

i am thinking about going down to south america to do some fishing, is it possible to take any back you think?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd go to photobucket.com and upload them there. Then you only have to give us one link.

Awesome that you got to go do that!!!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Alright here we go. Here are a few to get started....

Rio *****, Pantanal, Brazil






Our little fishing boats hehe


Capivarah (largest rodent in the world) not to bright either










Little Cayman...these things litter the area, thousands of them everywhere. Virtually harmless tho.


No need for an introduction. A little Ternetzi...




Durado AKA "The Salmon of the Tropics". Very sporty fish that is very popular with fishermen around the world. This thing does flips in the air when you're trying to reel it in !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy GEEZ!

Nice DORADO!!!!!

Cichlid pics?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pics... thanks for sharing...







!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome Pics..









Anymore piranha pics??


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

More Pics to come


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

this is what i like to see


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

911 said:


> this is what i like to see


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what did u bring home?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> Awesome Pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you're acting like this is a piranha site or somethin'....

Oh, wait...

Heck, post cichlids anyhow!!!!!!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pleeeeez!









And why would someone wear a sweater in Brazil?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

More piranha pics please'...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

We ate this one fried that night&#8230;Mmmmm&#8230;.


This one was a little monster 


"The Aftermath" (metal wire)


We had to upgrade our arsenal after this little sucker gave us a run for our money&#8230;


Cachara. A type of catfish&#8230;don't know the details. Very difficult to catch. It sucks the bate and sometimes you have to wait for hours for it to digest it and then you can pull and hook it in. Requires a lot of patience and experience


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> what did u bring home?


thats what i wanna see in my tanks.but i think he wasnt allowed to bring them home but i would have for sure


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing these great pics!

Keep'em comming>


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

sweet pics!! i hear this place you visited is the size of france? 
these caimen are they ok when your in the water fishing, i have pics off a site ,someone elses adventure and fishing trips, he was literally in water up to his shoulders and it was warmer then ever ,with piranha biting every time he casts, just wondering how accurate it was(his info) truly aazing place non-the-less!!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> what did u bring home?


I didn't try, cause the logistics would be a little tricky. The place i went is only accessible by small planes. plus i live in mass which is not a P friendly state


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> sweet pics!! i hear this place you visited is the size of france?
> these caimen are they ok when your in the water fishing, i have pics off a site ,someone elses adventure and fishing trips, he was literally in water up to his shoulders and it was warmer then ever ,with piranha biting every time he casts, just wondering how accurate it was(his info) truly aazing place non-the-less!!


yep that's correct is the largest wetland in the world approx. the size of a mid size country. the caimens are little scardy cats! It all depends which river you're in in terms of which piranhas frequent it. in this river Rio ***** there are only Nattereri/ternetzi which only attack if there is blood in the water. We all swam in the water with no problems, but when our hands are covered in blood or fish matter on the boats and we need to wash are hands you have to wash them in the water very fast because the piranyas come out of no where. very quick. Your friend's story could be true if he was in the amazon or in Venezuala or any of those areas where more confident species reside.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

nice! cant wait to visit next year!!
where in mass are you, i live in mass actually lol.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome stuff...

...even though there are no cichlid pics.

Did you even see any cichlids?


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Poor guy. Didn't mean to get him. beautiful tho&#8230;


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

The natives hates those sting rays , they usually throw em to the P's lol

Caymans might seem friendly but I wouldn't want to experience a bite by one lol


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> Awesome stuff...
> 
> ...even though there are no cichlid pics.
> 
> Did you even see any cichlids?


no, sorry bro no cichlids. Not sure if there were any tho.

More pics to come tomorow...got to get some shut eye now. Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Still cool stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

very cool pics.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i waited 30 minutes for the pics to load...it was worth it

how did the p taste?

looks like u had a greta time

did u catch any caribes?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Awesome pics. I was afraid I wouldnt be able to find this thread once you posted pics. SOOO Glad I did!! Those Terns are flawless and absolutely beautiful.

Tom


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how much was this trip total? i would love to go there one day. nice pics btw.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Found this "shadow" interesting, so I highlited it.
Compare it with the photo above.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol^

to me it looks more like a wolf


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

that does look trippy...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Found this "shadow" interesting, so I highlited it.
> Compare it with the photo above.


lol u need another vacation Frank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

All over America, stingray keepers are dying a million deaths. 











> QUOTE(hastatus @ Aug 13 2006, 12:24 AM)Found this "shadow" interesting, so I highlited it.
> Compare it with the photo above.


I see the shadow. It's Wayne Newton!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love looking at actual photos of stuff like this. its so interesting to see because i cant be there first hand. id love to see even more pics if you have them not just fishing pics either............ ANY pics are good. its really neat seeing the world thru someone elses camera and i dont mean a professional photographer......... this to me seems more realistc

did u catch any p's other then terns? any serra species?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i love looking at actual photos of stuff like this. its so interesting to see because i cant be there first hand. id love to see even more pics if you have them not just fishing pics either............ ANY pics are good. its really neat seeing the world thru someone elses camera and i dont mean a professional photographer......... this to me seems more realistc
> 
> did u catch any p's other then terns? any serra species?


I couldnt agree more, PGD!!

Tom


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

rocker said:


> i love looking at actual photos of stuff like this. its so interesting to see because i cant be there first hand. id love to see even more pics if you have them not just fishing pics either............ ANY pics are good. its really neat seeing the world thru someone elses camera and i dont mean a professional photographer......... this to me seems more realistc
> 
> did u catch any p's other then terns? any serra species?


I'm so happy you enjoyed the pics. I love sharing it with you guys! Unfortunatley I didn't catch any P's other than terns. I was surprised to find out that this massive river that spreads all across central Brazil doesn't have any other species of piranha.

More pics will come


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Found this "shadow" interesting, so I highlited it.
> Compare it with the photo above.


awesome post! love that you pointed that out!!

great pics thats a great trip you had i feel like from your pics and posts i was there!!

and im from wilbraham,2 minutes outside springfield, stores in Johnston,RI one hour or so from my house.

that piranha dish to me, and im a chef, looks not so tasty! much rather see em in my tank but i would try em, and i bet i could cook a mean dish ! any one interested ill come up with sweet recipe for your next trip!!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

A little night Fishing&#8230;while we get eaten alive by mosquitoes HAHAHAHA&#8230;but well worth the catch !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice terns and TSN. imagine the money worth of fish you caught and killed if valued up here. too bad you cant bring any back eh. terns that size would sell for good money. what size were they anyways? they look THICK,

did you notice the terns to be in a shoal when you were catching them like most pygo's? how many piranha do you think you caught during the whole trip? was it simple to catch them like pretty much just drop in your line with some meat and BOOM they were there? also was it a really good fight?


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

keep the great pics coming!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

those terns are awesome, and id love to have that catfish, the markings are beautiful. id love to do a trip like that! thanks for sharing , they are great pics.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

I think I'm in love...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what size were they anyways? they look THICK,

did you notice the terns to be in a shoal when you were catching them like most pygo's? how many piranha do you think you caught during the whole trip? was it simple to catch them like pretty much just drop in your line with some meat and BOOM they were there? also was it a really good fight?


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> very nice


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

wow what mkind of fish is that under the p's in that last pic looks weird as hell


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

KRS one said:


> wow what mkind of fish is that under the p's in that last pic looks weird as hell


Its called "Cacharra" in Portuguese. I don't know what its scientific name is but its a kind of catfish.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

wow this is an amazing detailed thread of your trip im impressed did you plan to document this all before going down, because thisis incredible ,you said 50+ pics must have been a crazy experience!

SOOOOOO JEALOUS!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

WOW, those fishes are worth big bucks here in the US.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a tiger shouvel nose catfish

man those terns in the bucket are GORGEOUS, i bet you were tempted to bring some home for a tank werent you?

the durado look very similar to salmon and trout of north america, how many lbs to they get up to? ive caught a 42 lbs salmon and the fight was INSANE!!!!!!

id love to hear more fishing stories that you have. its really interesting since 95% PLUS of us on the site will likely never expeirence this


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Caimen Hunting !!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this is the greatest thread ever. keep up the pics and the stories!!!!!!!!! if i EVER go there i will be taking a video camera to document everything!!!!!!! i love it man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thoes terns and tsn's


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

The Caimens are very lazy and prefer to scavenge. We were fishing in one spot in the river that was surrounded by what we dubbed "the Caimen Islands" because every island was littered with hundreds to the extent that you couldn't see the sand underneath them and all you saw was a green mass of caimens sun bathing with their mouths gaping open. Was very cool !

This got to be a problem at one point tho where we started catching alot of Parra Putanga (not sure what they're called in english. but will check) and we could tell when our fish bit the line by the reaction of the caymens jumping into the river and those swimming towards our lines. We had a sneaky one that would hide behind a mangrove bush and then wait for us to catch a fish so he could snatch it off our line. then it became a tricky balance of reeling in the fish fast enough to get it away from the caimen and yet slow enough not to cut the line. The Caimen always won


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

wow thats crazy...making you guys do all the work ,kinda smart


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome photos...thank you for sharing the experience with us...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

sounds like a good time to me


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow great pictures! Looks like an amazing experience, thanks for sharing. Im definately motivated to plan a trip like this now.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone from Ont wanna go with me?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Anyone from Ont wanna go with me?


that would be f*cking awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Great posts. thanks


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

wow
Great thread and great pics!!!

Love the dorado and the brycon

Keep those pics coming


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> this is the greatest thread ever. keep up the pics and the stories!!!!!!!!! if i EVER go there i will be taking a video camera to document everything!!!!!!! i love it man


I was in one boat with the camera, my friend was in another with a camcorder.

Video coming soon


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

holy sh*t! nice pic...thank for sharing man, look like it would be a good time going down there.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't believe I'm just now checking out this thread. Congrads zbaidy on what looks like a phenomenal trip. Definitely motivation for future travel plans.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Spectacular thread! Thank you very much for sharing your experience.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh man i cannot wait til the video is posted!!!!!!!!!! it will be like a freaking documentary on a tv show.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

WOW... man ur freakin the luckiest guy ever..... wow... i want to go there


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

real nice man....


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

awesome pictures!


----------



## Jose (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice trip and pictures! I beleive that catfish is a tiger shovelnose.


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great pics! thanks for sharing your trip!


----------



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Word of advice*: In Brazil if you ever see a bloated caymen carcass lying on the river bank and you think it will make a cool picture, do not under any circumstances lift it up by its tail! 
Doing that leaves the gases that have been brooding and building up in its body for days only one way to escape







...


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Awesome Pic's!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome pics man! That stingray was a castexi I believe. Anymore ray pics?!

My girlfriend is from Paraguay. I believe its time to go and visit some family! LoL


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Amazing Pics. Looks like you had good time.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this one for the hall of fame section


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloated caiman farts.

awesome.

I'm not sure why you didn't just drive a saturn through those conditions...







Crazy driving there!

honestly, I'm still astonished that you were in tropical South America and saw no cichlids... But I'll get over it :laugh:


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Amazing fish i wish i was there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Those are some amazing pictures







, but I can't see half of them because some imageshack thing comes up.
Wow, um I just noticed it isnt aug 12th, so looked and it said 2006. Sorry if I brought this up from the dead.


----------

